# Glock 19



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

What kind of prices are you guys seeing on a Glock 19? I am interested in buying one and would like to comparison shop a bit.

If anyone has one they would like to sell please drop me a pm.

Thanks


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fin feather and fur has them for 509.99. Sometimes they have specials on them but i am not sure of the price. Good gun. I have one in my night stand with a streamlight.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Vances here in Columbus has them for $499, they had one used but like new for $380 a couple weeks ago, I want one myself and was tempted to buy one recently but I had a AR lower reciever that I needed to buy a upper for and went that route(upper should be here this week matter of fact) Glock will be this spring more than likely.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

IMO $509 is not a deal. i picked up a G-19C this summer for around $350 it was slightly used, but who cares? its a Glock and they last forever. if you happen to shoot it enough to wear a part out (good luck with that.lol) just buy a replacement part. they all interchange. i can shoot that G19 slide on my G23's frame. id say keep looking if you want a deal. if you gotta have it $509 is a FAIR price.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A friend of mine has a Glock 19 and a 22 and both his guns were bought used, when I start to look in a couple months if there is a used one out there that is not beat to death I will give it some serious thought, on a side note Im seeing tons of 40 Smith ammo out there but not a whole lot of 9MM, I know its out there if you want to pay $15-16 a box but I would prefer to keep it closer to 10.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I found someone who is offering me a 3rd gen Glock 19 with a streamlight tlr 1, 7-15 roun mags, 1-33 round mag, 1 holster and mag carrier, and about 300 rounds of ammo for 625. This seems like a good deal to me from what I can see so I will probably buy it this weekend.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Good deal then...I hope to be a Glock owner shortly after the first of the year.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have a g19, love it... good luck with your search!

when you get yours, check out crossbreed holsters!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Depending on where you live I can get you one starting around 460.00. cash or check only


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

F1504X4 said:


> Depending on where you live I can get you one starting around 460.00. cash or check only


Now thats a deal


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Was at the fin on wednesday and they had used one for 425. If you can get a new one for 460 i would go that route. Good price


----------

